# using Bose lifestyle v30 to convert pal to ntsc



## yoakshay (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a bose lifestyle V30 which i used in the US till recently. I moved to India where the Cable STB provides an HDMI output in the PAL (50HZ) format but my Samsung LCD only supports NTSC (60HZ) format.

Is there a way for me to use the lifestyle receiver to convert the PAL input to an NTSC output without buying a converter?

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thank you,
Akshay


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

From what I read it has selectable video formats, either PAL or NTSC. The product manual should state the units capabilities.


----------



## yoakshay (Nov 27, 2011)

hi Mike:

It has selectable formats for output but doesn't seem to have a format for inputs.

Akshay


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It sounds like you will need a outboard converter.

http://www.220-electronics.com/pal-ntsc-secam-video-converter.htm


----------



## yoakshay (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Mike! since i am new to this, would you please recommend the best HDMI input to HDMI output converter. I have a 54" LED screen.


----------



## audiovideo60 (Nov 10, 2011)

.


----------

